# Waterloo Lake dam, spillway & culverts, Leeds, April 2015



## Black (Apr 27, 2015)

Roundhay park was founded in 1872 and is 1.9 miles,
consists of 2 lakes the upper too the north and the lower (Waterloo) too the south .
The Waterloo is the superior of two lakes which are fed by the Wyre beck from the north,
built in the 1800s by Napoleonic soldiers on the site of ex colliery workings,
at 33 acres across and 60ft deep this man made lake dominates much of the park.
discharge is carried away across a 30ft dam, along a 400yd spillway and through a 100yd culvert
this replaces an original draining network.
then reforms the Wyre beck which continues towards the south merging with the Aire.

water passes over this 30ft dam and along this 400yd spillway











then under this 100yd culvert















the Wyre beck reforms at this point, continues towards and merges with the aire



outfall of the original draining network,
this brick culvert continues for 200yds















infall of the original draining network,
bricked up too top of arch












this pipe continues for 200yds then finishes abruptly water continues too run through


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm always excited to see one of your culvert threads pop up in the feed! 
Loving this one, nice variety, and you've lit it beautifully too. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## HughieD (Apr 28, 2015)

Yeah...agreed. Been a bit quiet on that front. Guess the warm weather will bring 'em out


----------



## KM Punk (Apr 28, 2015)

Nice work Stranton


----------



## Black (May 2, 2015)

thanks folks


----------



## borntobemild (May 8, 2015)

There used to be an open air swimming pool between the bottom of the dam and Wetherby Road, Long gone now.


----------

